# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  В продажу поступили долгожданные игровые новинки от АОС

## Labs

Две новые модели изогнутых игровых мониторов из серии AOC AGON поступили в продажу. Обе новинки – 31,5" QHD AG322QCX и 27" Full HD AG272FCX – отличает отсутствие рамки по трем сторонам экрана и малый радиус изгиба 1800 мм. Благодаря частоте обновления 144 Гц и поддержке AMD FreeSync модели из премиальной игровой линейки AGON порадуют пользователей превосходным плавным геймплеем без размытия объектов в движении, разрывов кадров и заикания. 

*Эффект погружения гарантирован*


Новые мониторы AOC из премиальной линейки AGON оснащены VA-панелями формата 16:9. Большой монитор AOC AGON AG322QCX с диагональю 31,5" с разрешением QHD (2560x1440) воспроизводит мельчайшие детали. Более компактный вариант – 27-дюймовый AOC AGON AG272FCX – имеет разрешение Full HD (1920x1080). Экран с радиусом изгиба 1800 мм и отсутствием рамки по трем сторонам способствуют максимальному погружению геймеров в их любимые виртуальные миры, а технология VA обеспечивает качественную и яркую картинку.


*Функциональность и комфорт на пути к победе* 


Оба дисплея могут похвастаться высокой частотой обновления 144 Гц и поддержкой технологии AMD FreeSync, что на практике означает отсутствие размытия изображения и разрывов даже в самых стремительных играх. Среди других функций – режим Low Input Lag, который сокращает время задержки входного сигнала за счет отключения некоторых этапов пост-обработки видео. AOC Shadow Control позволяет игрокам видеть детали на затемненных или ярких сегментах изображения. Контроллер AOC QuickSwitch предназначен для простой и быстрой смены пресетов и различных настроек без навигации по экранному меню.


Мониторы AGON оснащены технологией AOC Flicker-Free и режимом AOC Low Blue Light для защиты глаз во время длительных игровых сессий. Подставка AOC Ergo Base с регулировкой высоты экрана, а также угла наклона и поворота служит для сохранения здоровой осанки геймера. Настраиваемые светодиодные индикаторы на задней и нижней панелях, выдвижной держатель для гарнитуры и ручка для транспортировки дополняют и без того впечатляющий набор опций и завершают образ стильного и функционального устройства.


Мониторы AOC AGON AG322QCX и AOC AGON AG272FCX уже в продаже. Рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 1344 и 1008 рублей соответственно.

----------

